# Show Me The Markings!



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Does your horse have a strange marking or shape on its body? Post pictures! Just curious as a horse I used to ride had an almost perfect heart on his face  I never took a picture of him though...


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

A horse I used to ride had a white spot on the underside of his jaw. Excuse the poor quality of the photo. It wasn't that good of a camera.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Willow has the devil's tail on her forehead. I don't have a good picture of it though.... This is about as good as it gets.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Sundance has a reverse stocking on one of his front legs.  So cute, I've never seen another horse with one like it.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I like that one! 

Here is a better pic of Willow's devil tail:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My old Paint Clydesdale had a stripe under his chin.

Molly has a really cool hoof marking.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Blue's white face  he's is a reg. Paint horse and his parents are coloured but this is the only marking besides two socks


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

:lol:

&& the rest of her chrome.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

These are all so cool! and I've never seen a reversed stocking either!!


----------



## DunAsYouWish (Apr 21, 2010)

My little guy has a crazy little stripe. Like a lightening bolt!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I think Flash has pretty darn cute facial markings:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Nelson has a very unique Marking.


Here he is with his Best Friend:












I LOVE My Nelson


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^I always thiought that spot was cool!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you! And me too! I have no idea what it is technically called..Inverted Star maybe?


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

One of my geldings Patches has a perfect heart along his back.








I think it might be from an old injury (freeze brand?), as his skin feels thicker/bumpier there than other parts of his body. It doesn't get as "fluffy" of a winter coat there either. It still looks pretty cool though!


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Haley said:


>


Oh my word, that is the funniest thing I have ever seen! Adorable!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Nelson is gorgeous MIEventer! You'll never lose him in a crowd!

CharliGirl - your horses heart is too cute! I once had a paint mare with Mickey Mouse on her side. Too cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Ignore the ugly picture of Abby. Anyway, she has one black nostril and this weird black spot on her lip that I thought was dirt until I tried brushing it off.


----------



## KerBlanng (Oct 22, 2010)

This is Dickens, a pony at a camp I went to a few summers back, and he had such interesting spots!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Thank you! And me too! I have no idea what it is technically called..Inverted Star maybe?


Flash is starting to develop one.. it's weird! If you look in this picture from when I first got him, there is hardly anything there:









But over the past few months it's ben slowly moving towards the center of his forehead, this picture is from a couple of weeks ago:









and even now it's even closer to the center and a little bigger. I wonder what causes it?

Also, his facial markings have earned him the nickname "Balloon Head" around the barn... lovely! Lol


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mana has a little flame or leaf on his forehead as well as a goldfish on his nose/upper lip. The "tail" of it is darker than the body though.









I don't have really good photos of Thelma's markings, but she has a smudge on her lower lip (looks like she is dribbling) and a tiny white spot to the side of her blaze. In the picture it just looks like a little dirt or missing hair, but it is a bunch of white hairs.
Here you can see her smudge on her lip.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

^ Oh my gosh, that really does look like a goldfish!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ahhahaha....i cant see the goldfish???


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Right between his nostrils... you see the pinkish spot? It looks like a goldfish from a bird's eye view!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> Also, his facial markings have earned him the nickname "Balloon Head" around the barn... lovely! Lol


LOL, "Balloon Head" is better than "Hole In The Head"..........*rolls eyes* That's Nelson's known name.......grreeaatt...


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

KerBlanng said:


> This is Dickens, a pony at a camp I went to a few summers back, and he had such interesting spots!


wow it looks like someone has flicked paint all over him

Buzz looks like he has an upside down question mark or back to front C


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

grayshell38 said:


> Mana has a little flame or leaf on his forehead as well as a goldfish on his nose/upper lip. The "tail" of it is darker than the body though.


I want to take your horse...That is the cutest picture I've ever seen. I love his goldfish! That's so cool!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have always thought Rafe's blaze looked a little bit like a profile pic of a lady wearing a big floppy hat. He has the white bottom lip as well.









And I am surprised at how many of our horses have very similar facial markings
Jesse









Zeiner









Pokey









Brother's mare Dusty (RIP)









Nephew's horse Zippo










Then Dobe, Koda, and John have matching splotchy whit spots on their noses.








(VV Sorry so blurry, it was close to dark and I hadn't figured my camera out yet)









And I always thought the big white splotch on this mare's butt was a little odd. She was a customer horse that I put miles on quite a few years ago.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Does Rain's little half-moon count? We thought she would lose it over time, but it's actually more noticible now - she seems to be getting darker - but that's probably just her winter coat (but she sure is getting a lot of black on her face!)









I've always thought Dancer's facial marking was unique. Can't say for sure that it's a star with a strip and a snip, or a star and a blaze, or just a star with a tail...but I've seen tornadoes that look like that!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Ehh,Gidget is a reversed skunk line and a ball on her side!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

^^also she has a beauty mark on her lip


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

My mare doesn't have any markings besides her face and a tiny sock on her back foot. I'm not sure what her face mare looks like!







And my gelding Cherokee has unique markings all around.














But his face is the cutest


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh how adorable!
He's a big boy..how many hands?


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

He is just over 15.1 hands. Yes he is a big boy and he knows how to use his size when he is in a bad mood! He also weighs 1200lbs haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

He is just over 15.1 hands. Yes he is a big boy and he knows how to use his size when he is in a bad mood! He also weighs 1200lbs haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

this is Misty. I think she has a marking that looks like an exclamation point.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i think misty's spot on her neck looks like a hand pointing at a spot


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I wish I had pictures of this guy, but one of the lesson horses my old instructor had looked like a solid dun horse. but, if you lifted up his forelock, he had two perfectly shaped and set "eyebrows". 

For some reason, he was always surprised, I could never figure out why though. :think: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Kitty your right. Looks like a finger pointing. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

her name is minnie because she has a mickey mouse head on her side or a minnie mouse since shes a mare


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

That's freaking awesome!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Hee hee, My dog has a mickey mouse ears as well on his back.. I'll post a photo  I love Jacks face, he has such an unusual marking 
Jack
View attachment 47380


Pepper
View attachment 47381


Pepper
View attachment 47382


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Willow has a diamond on her nose.


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Annie*

Annie has a strange marking under her jaw,








i also think she has quite strange markings all over









She is nearly symetrical


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

How lovely, what a cute fuzzy foal!
In last pic looks like she's examining herself: "Yep, I'm almost symmetrical....if only this marking would...hmm..."


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

The only unique marking on my girl is her stripe/snip. Other than that she has 1 white sock and three coronet. Otherwise she has odd coloring, she is sorrel/chestnut (with gold highlights) but her legs fade to palomino/gold as does her belly. She's got a weird multi colored mane and tail too, I love it. (she's I believe 5 months in this pic, she's gotten so much bigger, now 7 months.) 










Her is her face markings, I think it either looks like the profile of a horse, A question mark or the profile of a dragon. It goes all the way down to her lips


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96 (Sep 28, 2010)

*My mare Fancy has a white spot on her right side that looks like a whale.*


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

I just love this marking. Not sure if it's unique or not but it's beautiful.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I have an almost 3 yr old arab/paint that has a perfect lightning bolt on her forhead. The picture was taken last winter.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Whisper22 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum. I have an almost 3 yr old arab/paint that has a perfect lightning bolt on her forhead. The picture was taken last winter.


Harry Potter!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Whisper22 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum. I have an almost 3 yr old arab/paint that has a perfect lightning bolt on her forhead. The picture was taken last winter.


 
My mare has a lightning bolt too! 


Funny you say Harry Potter, because we nicknamed her Hufflepuff after we decided Harry was too manly a nickname.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's a mare my aunt used to own before she passed away after foaling last year:-(
Her name was Becky's Last Hope, though we all called her Sweetheart because of the heart-shaped marking on her nose. It was much more visible in winter, so i'll have to look for a better pic :wink:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My mare has bird catcher spots...


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I wish I had a picture of Little Chris, I'll get one next week if I see him.

He's technically a gray, but he's mainly black. It's like roaning.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

That's too cool. I'm not a Harry Potter fan so I don't know what that means.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Ignore the ugly picture of Abby. Anyway, she has one black nostril and this weird black spot on her lip that I thought was dirt until I tried brushing it off.


My boy has one of those too. I call it his mustache.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

i'm not sure if this is really unique but i always liked my horse Apache's facial marking.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Awww...I LOVE Apachie's facial mark!!!!!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Upside down heart.  Part of why her show name is Accidentally In Love.


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Bugsy's aren't that unique, but I love the pink bit in the middle of his nose










The brown spot above his left eye is fading, but it used to be really big, almost touching his eye


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

This is a great thread! Lovely to see all the different colourings. I don't have a pic but the only colour my black dales mare has is a pink circle around each eye where the colouring stops. Both eyes the same and the rest of her black lol. I'll try take a pic!


----------



## Virginia gold is my horse (Jan 7, 2021)

My horse has a perfect diamond and stripe


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Mod NOTE

This thread is 11 years old. Closed.


----------

